# تعالوا نتأمل فى المزمور العاشر " يا رب لماذا تقف بعيدا.لماذا تختفي في ازمنة الضيق."...!!



## ABOTARBO (25 نوفمبر 2011)

[Q-BIBLE]*المزمور العاشر*

1 يا رب لماذا تقف بعيدا.لماذا تختفي في ازمنة الضيق. 2 في كبرياء الشرير يحترق المسكين.يؤخذون بالمؤامرة التي فكروا بها. 3 لان الشرير يفتخر بشهوات نفسه.والخاطف يجدف يهين الرب. 4 الشرير حسب تشامخ انفه يقول لا يطالب.كل افكاره انه لا اله. 5 تثبت سبله في كل حين.عالية احكامك فوقه.كل اعدائه ينفث فيهم. 6 قال في قلبه لا اتزعزع.من دور الى دور بلا سوء. 7 فمه مملوء لعنة وغشا وظلما.تحت لسانه مشقة واثم. 8 يجلس في مكمن الديار في المختفيات يقتل البري.عيناه تراقبان المسكين. 9 يكمن في المختفى كاسد في عريسه.يكمن ليخطف المسكين.يخطف المسكين بجذبه في شبكته. 10 فتنسحق وتنحني وتسقط المساكين ببراثنه. 11 قال في قلبه ان الله قد نسي.حجب وجهه.لا يرى الى الابد 12 قم يا رب.يا الله ارفع يدك.لا تنس المساكين. 13 لماذا اهان الشرير الله.لماذا قال في قلبه لا تطالب. 14 قد رايت لانك تبصر المشقة والغم لتجازي بيدك.اليك يسلم المسكين امره.انت صرت معين اليتيم 15 احطم ذراع الفاجر.والشرير تطلب شره ولا تجده. 16 الرب ملك الى الدهر والابد بادت الامم من ارضه. 17 تاوه الودعاء قد سمعت يا رب.تثبت قلوبهم.تميل اذنك 18 لحق اليتيم والمنسحق لكي لا يعود ايضا يرعبهم انسان من الارض[/Q-BIBLE]

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++​







*المزمور هو ترتيلة كل إنسان متعَب مضطهَد في كل عصر. إنه صرخة نفس تعاني وتسأل الله: لماذا كل هذا الضيق؟ لماذا تترك الشرير يفعل ما يشاء؟ ثم تصرخ طالبة الإنقاذ والخلاص.

+ ما هي المشكلة الأساسية التي يتحدث عنها المزمور ؟

+ كم مرة شاركت كاتب المزمور في حياتك بأن تقول للرب .. أين أنت لماذا تقف بعيدا ؟؟؟ وهل كان يقف بعيدأ فعلاً ؟

+ ما الذي قيل عن اتجاه قلب الشرير ؟ وأعماله ؟ وعلاقته بالله ؟ كيف يشير اتجاهه وأعماله الي ايمانه بما جاء في عدد 4، 11 ؟

+ ما الذي طلب المرنم من الله عمله ؟ وعلي أي أساس يلجأ الي الله ؟

+ اذكر سمات حكم الله كما وردت بالمزمور ؟

+ قارن بين مواقف الإنسان الحاضرة والأخيرة ؟

+ هل عدد 4 أم عدد 17 مناسباً أكثر لحياتك ؟

+ ضع عنواناً للمزمور يتفق مع مضمونه ؟
*
copy
​


----------

